# Block Heater



## SheDevil (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi I am wondering about Block Heaters ,I have a 2006 Pontiac gto ,I live up In Wyoming where today It got to -15 degrees and windy.
Why Is there no Block Heater in It? Is these cars ever been made with Block Heaters?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't know if it was offered in the GTO, I know it was an option in the Grand-AM but only in the extreme cold areas of the country.

Check with your local Pontiac dealer to be sure on this.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm sure you can fabricate something out of a blanket type heating element preferably with a thermostat that runs on 120V. Just use bungie straps or magnets that will hold it close to the oil pan. It would be a pain in the ass to take it off and put in on everyday but it will help out in extreme weather. Just a though.


----------

